# I have to do it........!!!!!!



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup, I want a M3!!! I can't stop thinking about them and what I want to know is what's the best way of going about it?

I have thought about leasing one as you can get maintenance and the risk lies with the lease company. Fixed period, fixed mileage, BOOM, easy day.

OR

Loan and buy one second hand and take ownership of the bills, any faults, tyres, etc etc.

Has anyone gone for it and went a little crazy on a car?

I've wanted one for like 5 years, or my alternative is to go for like a 335 or 335d which has some poke and toys but will the price really be that far apart?

Looking for some tips and advice from you guys that have petrol guzzlers / semi exotic cars.

Can you live with them?

Thanks guys, G


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335i estate remap job done.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

if buying an m3 make sure its had its runing in service as the oil from factory only lasts 1800 miles so listen out for a rattle when started from cold this indicates not having run in service


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

M3 would be mega, however if you don't want to stretch that far id probably look at going 335d and have it mapped, cause your easy talking m3 territory there


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Do lots of reading/research before taking the plunge. These are very different animals from the other BMWs - loads of fun though.......:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 335i estate remap job done.


Estate? Bleurgh :lol:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

My parents had an M3 - awesome car! Really does feel special when you're in it and to look at as theres hardly any on the road. The 335i and 335d are excellent cars but just look the same as the 318i m sport models which are nice in their own way but don't stand out. Some people prefer this kind of thing though.

I'd say go ahead with it though, my dad was 40 when he got his and loved every minute of it for three years but was happy to change to a more comfortable car after the m3. He got the bug for a fast 'semi-exotic' car out his system (and overcome his midlife crisis!).


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh and 600 a month to own nothing? Not quite sure what a lease covers, but I doubt it's everything.

Second hand, it will be nothing like a 3 series in terms of running costs.

I didn't get the point of the e46 m3 in the end and this is even heavier, if it appeals to you though :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oh and 600 a month to own nothing? Not quite sure what a lease covers, but I doubt it's everything.
> 
> Second hand, it will be nothing like a 3 series in terms of running costs.
> 
> I didn't get the point of the e46 m3 in the end and this is even heavier, if it appeals to you though :thumb:


He needs to do his finances to see if leasing makes sense. Sometimes leasing costs less than the amount you would loose in depreciation after 3 years...

e46 m3 sounded awesome, goes well and handles well. Better than the normal 3 series does, and they aren't bad either.

Obviously, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Second hand, it will be nothing like a 3 series in terms of running costs.
> 
> :


What do you mean home slice?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> He needs to do his finances to see if leasing makes sense. Sometimes leasing costs less than the amount you would loose in depreciation after 3 years...
> 
> e46 m3 sounded awesome, goes well and handles well. Better than the normal 3 series does, and they aren't bad either.
> 
> Obviously, different strokes for different folks!


Rasp peed me off in the end, some people like it though. You could also really feel the weight with tcs off, wouldn't exactly call it nimble.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> What do you mean home slice?


Lots more expensive bits to go wrong, servicing is significant and tbh you'll probably be needing a bmw warranty.

Running costs very much go hand in hand with the original cost of the m3.

It's an M, it's quite different to a normal 3 series imo.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Lots more expensive bits to go wrong, servicing is significant and tbh you'll probably be needing a bmw warranty.
> 
> Running costs very much go hand in hand with the original cost of the m3.
> 
> It's an M, it's quite different to a normal 3 series imo.


Good to know sir. These are the things I'm after. Keep the info coming peeps.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Good to know sir. These are the things I'm after. Keep the info coming peeps.


1200 for front and rear brake discs and pads etc etc.

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395924


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Buy it yourself. Ive been on That plan and nothing went wrong witg any of the cars i had on it so was a waste of money in my eyes. If your worried about things going wrong with a second hand m3 buy a warranty for it from the likes of warranty direct. Also I was detailing the lease cars and putting my products on it just for it to go back after three years. So I thought I would get my own car and actually use the detailing gear I bought on another thing that was also mine . Also I look at it this way if something goes wrong it goes wrong and Ill just have to deal with it.

When buying the m3 just make sure you get it from someone older that bought it because he was an enthusiast not a jack the lad that got it for sliding atound corners and challenging the 0-60 times every set of lights etc. also if you go on warranty directs website like i did they give you a pie chart of the most popular problems with the cars and a cracking price too also dont have to pay the garage they pay them directly 

By buying it yourself with insurance and a warranty you will probably save yourself a couple of hundred a month give or take a few quid and then the worry of what if something breaks is out of your mind with the warranty

Hope that helps mate just going from personal experience


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> 1200 for front and rear brake discs and pads etc etc.
> 
> http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395924


Those are main dealer prices. I can get my local BMW specialist to do half the prices of the main dealers still using genuine or upgraded parts.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> 1200 for front and rear brake discs and pads etc etc.
> 
> http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395924


Holy ****balls!!!! Possibly a 335i and remap may be the way to go then? Maybe some mods I.E. CSL alloys etc. :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> Buy it yourself. Ive been on That plan and nothing went wrong witg any of the cars i had on it so was a waste of money in my eyes. If your worried about things going wrong with a second hand m3 buy a warranty for it from the likes of warranty direct. Also I was detailing the lease cars and putting my products on it just for it to go back after three years. So I thought I would get my own car and actually use the detailing gear I bought on another thing that was also mine . Also I look at it this way if something goes wrong it goes wrong and Ill just have to deal with it.
> 
> When buying the m3 just make sure you get it from someone older that bought it because he was an enthusiast not a jack the lad that got it for sliding atound corners and challenging the 0-60 times every set of lights etc. also if you go on warranty directs website like i did they give you a pie chart of the most popular problems with the cars and a cracking price too also dont have to pay the garage they pay them directly
> 
> ...


Thanks Tank. You are talking my language, I'm due to change my carin 2014 and figured the new E92 will have came way down in price by then, and pick up a pimp white one and black carbon roof :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Isnt the 335d quicker than the petrol? :/ or very similar and better on fuel?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tank said:


> Buy it yourself. Ive been on That plan and nothing went wrong witg any of the cars i had on it so was a waste of money in my eyes. If your worried about things going wrong with a second hand m3 buy a warranty for it from the likes of warranty direct. Also I was detailing the lease cars and putting my products on it just for it to go back after three years. So I thought I would get my own car and actually use the detailing gear I bought on another thing that was also mine . Also I look at it this way if something goes wrong it goes wrong and Ill just have to deal with it.
> 
> When buying the m3 just make sure you get it from someone older that bought it because he was an enthusiast not a jack the lad that got it for sliding atound corners and challenging the 0-60 times every set of lights etc. also if you go on warranty directs website like i did they give you a pie chart of the most popular problems with the cars and a cracking price too also dont have to pay the garage they pay them directly
> 
> ...


Wouldn't use warrantydirect, really has to be a bmw warranty with an m car.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Isnt the 335d quicker than the petrol? :/ or very similar and better on fuel?


My bad 0.5 second between them


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Those are main dealer prices. I can get my local BMW specialist to do half the prices of the main dealers still using genuine or upgraded parts.


Yup, those are main dealer prices, but parts still aren't cheap and in a newer m3, you'd need the warranty and therefore servicing etc by a main dealer.

It also won't make tyres any cheaper. Also, the oem rotors and pads will cost that much wherever you buy them.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Holy ****balls!!!! Possibly a 335i and remap may be the way to go then? Maybe some mods I.E. CSL alloys etc. :doublesho:doublesho


If those costs worry you, don't buy an m3.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd love an m3 mate, if i could afford one, it would be on the drive. There will be a forum for every car saying that the doors fall off going past 23 mph, ( common fault ) the seats have a tendency to eat your passengers ( common fault ) if you don't use oil made using a rare owl's tear ducts, the engine will explode, and the crankshaft will kill your neighbours ( common fault ) All cars have a shelf life mate, just buy with your eyes open, and enjoy it. Happy hunting. Oh yes, buy it outright mate, clean and clear. On a lease, they will probably charge you £45,098 if you picked your nose in it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Isnt the 335d quicker than the petrol? :/ or very similar and better on fuel?


Very similar standard, although with the 335d you get the MPG. There's a review on youtube where the guy was getting 30mpg at 130ish mph.

A 335d remapped can keep up with a standard M3 .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Very similar standard, although with the 335d you get the MPG. There's a review on youtube where the guy was getting 30mpg at 130ish mph.
> 
> A 335d remapped can keep up with a standard M3 .


I had heard that remapped 335d gave standard m3's a real run for there money along with more torques


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> I'd love an m3 mate, if i could afford one, it would be on the drive. There will be a forum for every car saying that the doors fall off going past 23 mph, ( common fault ) the seats have a tendency to eat your passengers ( common fault ) if you don't use oil made using a rare owl's tear ducts, the engine will explode, and the crankshaft will kill your neighbours ( common fault ) All cars have a shelf life mate, just buy with your eyes open, and enjoy it. Happy hunting. Oh yes, buy it outright mate, clean and clear. On a lease, they will probably charge you £45,098 if you picked your nose in it.


Actually the only oil you could use for the e46 m3 (castrol edge, plain, not sport) was a royal pain in the ass to get hold of :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Very similar standard, although with the 335d you get the MPG. There's a review on youtube where the guy was getting 30mpg at 130ish mph.
> 
> A 335d remapped can keep up with a standard M3 .


Now we're talking. I was hoping Kelly might have popped in and gave some advice given he has one and also has other BMW's in the unit and would know speeds and such.

I really like the idea of the 335d too, for mpg, road tax etc.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Now we're talking. I was hoping Kelly might have popped in and gave some advice given he has one and also has other BMW's in the unit and would know speeds and such.
> 
> I really like the idea of the 335d too, for mpg, road tax etc.


Now hang on a minute, mpg, road tax, yet you're considering an m3?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> I really like the idea of the 335d too, for mpg, road tax etc.


For the torque as well 

My tax is £210 compared to £250ish when I had the 320.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> For the torque as well
> 
> My tax is £210 compared to £250ish when I had the 320.


And you have a 335d right?

Enjoy it? Easy to live with? Is the a sound from te exhausts? Hit me :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> And you have a 335d right?
> 
> Enjoy it? Easy to live with? Is the a sound from te exhausts? Hit me :thumb:


Indeed I do matey :thumb:

Yeah love it and haven't had any issues with it, it's covered by the dealer warranty anyway.

It doesn't sound like a diesel for a start, I had someone come up to me in work and say "Why has your car got a D on the back? It isn't a diesel".

There's a few guys on e90post who have upgraded the exhaust system and they sound really good...


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Indeed I do matey :thumb:
> 
> Yeah love it and haven't had any issues with it, it's covered by the dealer warranty anyway.
> 
> ...


Awesome. This might be the way forward then. Will shift really easy won't it? I need to try one for sure.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Awesome. This might be the way forward then. Will shift really easy won't it? I need to try one for sure.


It's got double dip and sports mode so it sure does move when you want it to.

Just found another video from a member who recently had his done...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel is the fuel of satan!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> For the torque as well
> 
> My tax is £210 compared to £250ish when I had the 320.


As much as my old 60PS 1.3l Fiesta. Lol


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Diesel is the fuel of satan!!!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

SteveyG said:


>


Lol looks great! Old Maddass Insane driving? Classic!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Go for it mate,you can't take the money with you.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If your worrying about things going wrong then the m3 isn't for you. I assume you are considering the current version, depending on the miles per year you would be better off not taking full maint it would be a new car so pretty much everything would be covered under warranty. 

Leasing usually covers the depreciation and I'm not sure the m3 is strong, I would guess an m3 would be in the region of £650-700 per month and then you would have to keep the miles below 10k a year and lease it over 4 years, if you circumstances change and you need to get out of the contract it's in the region of 50% of all outstanding rentals. You will need either 3 or 6 months payments up front too. You would get a better deal on a c63 in fact that's where I'd out my money but buy one around 3 years old. Running costs will be similar though.

Or go out and hire one for the weekend or a month - m3 that is then when your done go and buy a m135i


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Wouldn't use warrantydirect, really has to be a bmw warranty with an m car.


Wl any warranty company mate. Dont understand why you have to have a bmw warranty when they are both the same but alot cheaper and will probably have alot of arguments with a main dealer like i have in the past.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

You know you want to wake up to that v8 rumble every day, once you drive it you can't help but fall in love with it. If you can afford it get it and get out your system life's too short to worry about financial issues as they will turn up regardless of how carefully you are.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Thanks Tank. You are talking my language, I'm due to change my carin 2014 and figured the new E92 will have came way down in price by then, and pick up a pimp white one and black carbon roof :thumb:


No worries mate just think you have just over a year and half until the change you can watch how much money they loose and the ups and downs in parts prices. The price bmw charge for services etc is stupid so hunt around for an indipendant bmw garage or a performance garage thats local to you like alot of subaru/evo owners as it gets a little costly every 5000 miles with them at dealer rates.

Also have a look on forums for probs and solutions and ask around about what to look out for as regards to buying. I.e buyers guides usually very helpful.

Best colour for the m3 white with carbon roof also mileage is not an issue on bmw engines. A friend has an m3 with 130000 on the clock had no probs with it and still drives like new. 

All the time in the world to find the right one just dont jump at the first one you see. Took me 5 trys to get the car I wanted with miles and good bodywork etc

Good luck with the search mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Estate? Bleurgh :lol:


Yeh for me, got the dog chocking for an estate lol.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

They are fantastic cars, great fun!! If you get one with low miles and in good condition you will only really have to worry about tyres and minor servicing.

My dad has had two, he had an Alpine White but recently traded it in for a Brilliant White individual with the adjusting suspension, defo recommend looking out for that if you can!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Tank said:


> No worries mate just think you have just over a year and half until the change you can watch how much money they loose and the ups and downs in parts prices. The price bmw charge for services etc is stupid so hunt around for an indipendant bmw garage or a performance garage thats local to you like alot of subaru/evo owners as it gets a little costly every 5000 miles with them at dealer rates.
> 
> Also have a look on forums for probs and solutions and ask around about what to look out for as regards to buying. I.e buyers guides usually very helpful.
> 
> ...


http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/la...ke=BMW&model=E90M3&imgsrv=1&trade=0&current=7

White is just pure sex!! Love it


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

O yes cant beat a white car at all.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tank said:


> Wl any warranty company mate. Dont understand why you have to have a bmw warranty when they are both the same but alot cheaper and will probably have alot of arguments with a main dealer like i have in the past.


The dealers warranty is the best bet especially with a car like an M3. There's been quite a few threads lately of independent warranty companies digging their heels in and not covering issues.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tank said:


> Wl any warranty company mate. Dont understand why you have to have a bmw warranty when they are both the same but alot cheaper and will probably have alot of arguments with a main dealer like i have in the past.


Simple, no other warranty company covers vanos and if you've owned an m you'll know their warranty isn't worth much.

In fact, their opinion was only one of my coil springs was snapped, so they'd only pay for fixing that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh for me, got the dog chocking for an estate lol.


Then don't have a dog


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Then don't have a dog


nah shes far more intelligent than half the people here.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Tank said:


> O yes cant beat a white car at all.


You can with black


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> You can with black


White's the new black mate..... :wave:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Black's the new white


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

blues the old red but new blue... pink?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've seen a few brown cars on the road lately, but that's still an old colour.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I've seen a few brown cars on the road lately, but that's still an old colour.


Regardless of supercar or not, I can't ever see myself in or owning a brown car. Just weird........


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Isnt the 335d quicker than the petrol? :/ or very similar and better on fuel?


No.

The 335i is 0-60 in 5.4(manual) and 0-100MPH 12.4secs and the 335d is 6.1 for 60MPH and 100MPH in 13.7secs.

Not really enough between fuel consumption to consider the diesel. Us 335i drivers average around 28MPG and the 335d drivers are 32MPG.

You also pay more for a 2 year old 335d with the values coming closer as they get older.

The 335i makes a lot more sense to me. The noise, the speed and the rather low costs involved.

As I've posted before you can run a 335i for the same as any of the hot hatchbacks out there.

My insurance for next year will be £382 or less as that is the best quote without searching too hard.

The biggest service was carried out a few months ago at a BMW garage. The major 3rd service cost £430. Services are condition based and I'm averaging 15,000 between servicing.

I've also just bought new brakes all round from Eurocarparts. The are OEM made by Pagid but without the BMW emblem as Pagid make the BMW parts.

4 discs, pads and sensors were £300 all in with 31% discount offer.

The 335i is hard to ignore for bang for your buck.

You can remap it for an extra 80BHP, some downpipes and you will have M3 performance in a straight line.

Without a doubt the M3 is the better car but the running costs between the two are huge.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> No.
> 
> The 335i is 0-60 in 5.4(manual) and 0-100MPH 12.4secs and the 335d is 6.1 for 60MPH and 100MPH in 13.7secs.
> 
> ...


No that's what I'm talking about. Sounds epic. Thanks so much for the good info :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> nah shes far more intelligent than half the people here.


You don't love me for my intelligence though do you Grahamy wayamy :wave:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Getting a 335I is fair enough but if you buy one you will always wonder what a M3 would be like so just buy one :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No to anything after the E30 M3.
I would however sell my wife for a mint 635 CSI. I'll correct that, I'd sell her to borrow one. I doubt she's worth enough to buy one


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Getting a 335I is fair enough but if you buy one you will always wonder what a M3 would be like so just buy one :thumb:


Big, expensive, heavy and a compromise.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Buy M3, they are mega cool.

I briefly looked at E46 m3 around the 8k mark before i bought my CTR (i was looking at buying price not running costs), and seriously considered going to look at one, i knew it would bankrupt me though. E90 M3's are starting to hit the 20-25k mark. I would love one of these for my next car. E90 with straight pipes sounds the dogs.

So yeah go for it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ross said:


> Getting a 335I is fair enough but if you buy one you will always wonder what a M3 would be like so just buy one :thumb:


Does that mean every Audi driver drives in pain because they crave a RS6 and every FWD driver in pain desiring a RWD proper car and ever Ford driver lives in misery?

The reason many don't buy an M3 over a 335i is insurance is double, servicing is double fuel consumption is massively worse.

The costs are huge between cars.

Spend some cash on the 335i and you can get serious power.

Why don't we just all buy Bugatti Veyrons and not compromise?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Why don't we just all buy Bugatti Veyrons and not compromise?


Can I be excused? . I'm surely not the only one who doesn't like them, am I ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Just buy an M3, life is to short not too have what you want

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PugIain said:


> You don't love me for my intelligence though do you Grahamy wayamy :wave:


No no not at all :argie:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> No no not at all :argie:


You love it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Eisenmann Exhaust sounds awesome on a 335i


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Just buy an M3, life is to short not too have what you want
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Well bloody well come over here and give me a good talking to then 

Besides, if you can afford to run an m3 and like it, why not? But the fact he's concerned about costs suggests it may not be a good idea.


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

I did a similar thing in 2003, decided I HAD to have an M3 Convertible in Carbon Black. So I went and bought a brand new one. It cost me more than my house I had bought 5yrs earlier! 46k with options if I remember correctly. Did I ever regret it? Yes and no. I gained so many 'man points' it was unreal, but boy did I lose some money when I decided to sell it a year later. Glad I did it though and still have people mention it to me now.

I would advise you to do it BUT, do your sums. At the very least you will need insurance, tax, servicing, tyres and fuel. At worst who knows - but hey you wouldn't get out of bed in a morning if you always thought like that.

Oh, and go for the M3. Thats what your dream is, not a 335.


----------

